# Enclosure doors



## Mootworm (Mar 24, 2014)

Hi all! So I'm working on building Molly's enclosure (standard 8x4x4), and I'm looking for some feedback on the doors. I'm really nervous about working with glass, and I'm not the best carpenter. I worked with plexi when I built my snake's enclosure and I'd rather not deal with that again. Ever lol. 

Anyway, I had an idea to avoid my destroying a pane of glass or working with the dreaded plexi- what if I installed a large double hung window instead? It already comes assembled, both sides open and it has the added benefit of built-in locks! Do y'all think this would work? Or should I bite the bullet and make the doors myself? If so, would any of you kind souls point me in the direction of easy-to-build doors? Thanks in advance!!


----------



## tegu.crz (Mar 25, 2014)

We are thinking of replacing our current doors which are glass with plexi. The reason we were leaning this way is one cause the current glass doors have a crack and also both get scratched so we figured plexi is easier/cheaper to replace. What problems have you had with plexi?


----------



## Mootworm (Mar 25, 2014)

I had issues with scratching/fogging which was driving me nuts lol. Also, I kept breaking off screws inside my pre-drilled holes. I think if I'd had stronger screws, it may not have been so bad. But I was attaching hinges to a plexi tank, so I think I could manage doing the doors.


----------



## reaper44 (Apr 1, 2014)

i have my windows framed, but not glass inserted yet. I am going to lowes today to make a final decision on it, but my preliminary research showed plexi to be more expensive than glass...??? if any can chime in on this being false please do so cause i am looking for the easiest route.
I know the lowes i was at price checking, squares of glass were fairly cheap, and are cut to a smaller size free. Again, if this fact is wrong, please correct. I have only looked once with no intention to buy then. Today i will be purchasing so i will know for sure.

My enclosure is hinged on a wood frame with the windows cut out of the frame so i dont have to make any hole in the glass. Just a square cut. This could also turn into a major fail lol.


----------



## reaper44 (Apr 2, 2014)

FYI, I bought plexi yesterday. Glass was cheaper and cut for free at lowes. But the guy broke 3 pieces of glass trying to cut it. So I changed my mind and had them cut the plexi. It was more expensive, but I think it will
Be worth it in the long run. And me and a tegu will get to keep our toes lol.


----------



## Mootworm (Apr 2, 2014)

Yeah I think I'll just do plexi. Maybe I'll make my boyfriend do it


----------



## Benn (Apr 19, 2014)

What I found as a good sliding door which I prefer is a storm window laid sideways. Many sizes and they lock and also can take out panels and climb into enclosure(if you have big) and clean it out


----------

